# Phragmipedium longifolium album



## lanthier (Feb 11, 2021)

Strong grower and first bloom from this relatively new to me Phrag. About 5 inches thus far from petal to petal and may still expand some.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2021)

Very nice!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2021)

A beauty. 

Are those snow shoes for the longifolium if he misbehaves (in the background)?


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 12, 2021)

Very nice!I remember it was excessively expensive few years ago.Fortunately It is available nowadays for reasonable price.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2021)

Nice. Now that so many of them are around I might pull the trigger and get one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lanthier (Feb 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> A beauty.
> 
> Are those snow shoes for the longifolium if he misbehaves (in the background)?



Surely ypu can differentiate a hockey stick from snow shoes.... You're Canadian Doc!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 12, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Now that so many of them are around I might pull the trigger and get one. Thanks for sharing.



It's quite pleasing and seems an easy grower... This one has super delicate petals and lots of twist....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 12, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Surely ypu can differentiate a hockey stick from snow shoes.... You're Canadian Doc!


I see the hockey stick lol. But I was referring to the two objects above it. But on closer inspection, are they gnomes?


----------



## lanthier (Feb 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I see the hockey stick lol. But I was referring to the two objects above it. But on closer inspection, are they gnomes?



Ah yes a collection of baseball and hockey bobbleheads/gnomes and other junk... No snowshoes. No SNOW! My brother and his wife live near Barrie and love to snowshoe FWIW....


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2021)

I love longifoliums and have several. The longifolium album 'Super Charlie' is still blooming and has had 17
flowers on one spike. I finally had to repot into a 12" pot with a bloom still on it and it didn't even lose
the flower. Damn fine plant!


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 13, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Strong grower and first bloom from this relatively new to me Phrag. About 5 inches thus far from petal to petal and may still expand some.



lovely... you'll have to start using a hockey stick shaft to stake it ;-)


----------



## lanthier (Feb 19, 2021)

It's so pretty !


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 20, 2021)

lanthier said:


> It's so pretty !



that is for sure pretty... btw i was poking at your apparent hockey interest with that comment you didn't 'bite' on.


----------



## lanthier (Feb 20, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> that is for sure pretty... btw i was poking at your apparent hockey interest with that comment you didn't 'bite' on.



How'd I miss that? Been a fan since birth...


----------



## kitfox (Feb 22, 2021)

How big is the plant itself? Pretty big, I expect!

My ‘Leslie Garay’ with an album parent is just about to open its first bloom. I almost hope I dislIke it; the plant is just so big. Three growths, and the blooming growth has a leaf span of just shy of 3 feet. It is taking up a sizable percentage of my house!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 22, 2021)

This is much more diminutive! Almost like a gracile (not really!), rather than a regular longifolium. And I do not mind the smaller size at all! Photo makes it look large, it is about 22 inch leaf span. My gracile is under 20 inches.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 23, 2021)

Very nice.Mine is spiking now.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## lanthier (Feb 23, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice.Mine is spiking now.



Nice strong-looking plant!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice.Mine is spiking now.


I will trade you a bottle of bleach for your GH for the plant!


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 24, 2021)

NYEric said:


> I will trade you a bottle of bleach for your GH for the plant!


Yes I wait for the spring and warmer period with a high pressure washer in my hands.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2021)

Why wait? You can clean and ice skate at the same time if you do it now!


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 26, 2021)

lanthier said:


> How'd I miss that? Been a fan since birth...




picture of the door to my greenhouse... gear drying from this morning's skate... ;-)


----------



## lanthier (Feb 27, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> View attachment 25833
> 
> picture of the door to my greenhouse... gear drying from this morning's skate... ;-)



Glad it is not the front door of your HOUSE!


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 27, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Glad it is not the front door of your HOUSE!


the odor would certainly keep the door to door salesman away... ;-)


----------

